# British Adder Assigment Help



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

Part of my Animal Managment course im doing we're doing wildlife rehabilitation and in my group we've got to use the adder. So i am asking for some help if its possible .. I have looked for care sheets but i havent been able to find anything. 

We have to do there permanent and temporary housing in captivity, we've got to put down,

Construction Mateial - Which i have said is plastic? as its venomous and it dosent warp etc which has to be locked... is this right?

Size - i have put down that they would do well in 24x18x18.. is this right?

Shape - Rectangular as they are terestrial... 

then we're asked to do Indoor Requirements, this is where i am stuck, do they requre a UV as they are diernal...? and what other requirements would they have? as they are british species would they have a heat mat or would they get there heat from the bulbs? 

Enrichment - i guess loads of hiding places a stone directly under the light for a basking spot? 

and then it says about feeding, how would you feed a wild caught adder? (rescued) 

Thanks & sorry its so far winded.

P7: victory:


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Unfortunately you have been tasked with a species which is commonly regarded as being one of the most difficult snake species to maintain in captivity.
UV is not needed as snakes do not require UV, they get their nutrients/minerals/vitamins from their food.
The most successful way to house them is in an outdoor reptiliary, indoors they need a lot of work to ensure the environment is spot on.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Pirate7 said:


> Part of my Animal Managment course im doing we're doing wildlife rehabilitation and in my group we've got to use the adder. So i am asking for some help if its possible .. I have looked for care sheets but i havent been able to find anything.
> 
> We have to do there permanent and temporary housing in captivity, we've got to put down,
> 
> ...


I'm happy to advise you and will pm my phone number to go through it

Graeme


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

ian14 said:


> Unfortunately you have been tasked with a species which is commonly regarded as being one of the most difficult snake species to maintain in captivity.
> UV is not needed as snakes do not require UV, they get their nutrients/minerals/vitamins from their food.
> The most successful way to house them is in an outdoor reptiliary, indoors they need a lot of work to ensure the environment is spot on.


They bask in full sun shine and as where talking dealing with wc adders for possible release back in the wild surly some sort of day light is a must for there mental well being?


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> I'm happy to advise you and will pm my phone number to go through it
> 
> Graeme


PM replyed  : victory:


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

blood and guts said:


> They bask in full sun shine and as where talking dealing with wc adders for possible release back in the wild surly some sort of day light is a must for there mental well being?


All diurnal snakes will bask in full sun, but they don't need UV.
The only reason UV is used for captive reptiles is for insectivorous species, as the UV acts as a catalyst to convert vitamin D3 to calcium. As 99% of snake species take vertebrate prey, they get all the calcium they need from their prey.
SOme form of light would be beneficial, but it does not need to be UV.


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

they would need a basking spot but would not need any other heat, due to our houses being warmer than the outdoors.

they would need a cage that is as long as they are. as for feeding i would asume they would have to be fed live foods(?) mice, frogs...you wouldnt want to stress the snake any more than what it is due to it being kept captive.


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

*taken from another site *


*Adder Snake Diet*

The adder diet consists mainly of small mammals, such as mice, voles and shrews, as well as lizards. Sometimes, slow worms are taken and even weasels and moles. Adders feed on amphibians, such as frogs and newts. Birds are also reported to be on the menu, especially nestlings and even eggs, for which they will climb into shrubbery and bushes. Young adders will eat nestling mammals, small amphibians such as frogs, as well as insects, worms and spiders. Once they reach about 30 centimetres in length, their diet begins to resemble that of the adults.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

mrcarlxx said:


> *taken from another site *
> 
> 
> *Adder Snake Diet*
> ...


I've worked with adders for 30 years and some of the above is very questionable!


----------



## erewegoagain (Mar 25, 2009)

Might be worth you contacting these people; they have a lot of experience. When i went there, the adders were in outdoor enclosures and being fed on chopped up wild rabbit pieces with skin and fur on Forestry Commission - New Forest -


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

erewegoagain said:


> Might be worth you contacting these people; they have a lot of experience. When i went there, the adders were in outdoor enclosures and being fed on chopped up wild rabbit pieces with skin and fur on Forestry Commission - New Forest -


Non typical behaviour!


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

*Research*

Hi,

Can you link me to any research websites you have used? I would like to have a read to learn a bit myself.

Cheers!.
JM


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

Is the assignment for soft/hard release, or is it for permanent captive care?

If the Slipmeister is offering help I would bite his arm off... just make sure to put it in ice so that it can be re attached :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Vipera_berus (Feb 9, 2009)

Theres a good section on keeping Vipera Berus in 'Venomous Snakes: Snakes in the Terrarium Vol 2' by Ludwig Trutnau. might be of use to you


----------

